# ADSL in Mohandessin



## stefdef (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello, any recommendations for a good Internet provider for an ADSL line in Mohandessin ? TE Data seems well implemented but prices are fairly high compared to some countires in Europe. What about quality of service ? Thank you


----------



## m_ahmed206 (Oct 9, 2009)

well stef my friend in mohandseen and he has linkdsl .. it is working very good with him and he pay 90 le per month for 512 kbps speed and by the way it is union price in egypt but you should target the company counter not the dealers . if you need more help feel free to ask .


----------

